# The Elder Scrolls 5: Skyrim - Low, High oder Ultra - Welche Grafikkarte für welche Detailstufe? Die große Übersicht



## DH (26. Oktober 2011)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *The Elder Scrolls 5: Skyrim - Low, High oder Ultra - Welche Grafikkarte für welche Detailstufe? Die große Übersicht* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: The Elder Scrolls 5: Skyrim - Low, High oder Ultra - Welche Grafikkarte für welche Detailstufe? Die große Übersicht


----------



## RedDragon20 (26. Oktober 2011)

Dann ist ja alles gut. Wenn ich Skyrim mit hohen Details zocken kann, reicht mir das. Ich hoffe aber, es gibt wieder, wie in Oblivion, einige Schieber, um an der Grafik zu schrauben. 
Ich habe damals bei Oblivion schon (neben der Charakterauswahl ) Stunden damit verbracht, das bestmögliche Verhältnis zwischen Performance und Optik heraus zu holen.


----------



## Dosentier (26. Oktober 2011)

Hurra, ich kann es in Ultra  spielen 
Hätte aber auch nichts anderes erwartet.


----------



## Adariel (26. Oktober 2011)

Ich freu mich schon auf die Mods vom Nexus die das Spiel ziemlich schnell grafisch nochmal anheben werden


----------



## kamelle (26. Oktober 2011)

Ultra \o/


----------



## hiro-protagonist (26. Oktober 2011)

Ich weiß jetzt gar nicht ob ich ne 275 ,oder 285 GTX hab? 
So oder so reichts allemale und mehr brauch ich auch nicht. Karte lübbt schon ewig und kann wohl noch weiterhin für Spielspaß sorgen. Hoch wird wohl auch reichen, bin da nicht so penibel, bzw. Grafik-Junkie...


----------



## MFBB (26. Oktober 2011)

@hiro-protagonist
Gib einfach "dxdiag" bei Start--Ausführen bzw das Suchfeld ein.

Es started das DirectX Diagnoseprogramm wo man solche Infos einsehen kann.


Sehr komisch das immer noch nichts von der Playstation und PC Version gezeigt wurde so kurz vor Release, mir gefällt das nicht 

Alle Videos, alle Tests/Pressetermine/Conventations/Einladungen zum anspielen etc immer nur die Xbox Version.

Keinem wird die Playstation und PC Portierung gezeigt.
Bethesda verbuggt ja ihre Spiele immer ordentlich.

Warte schon die ganze Zeit auf einen Bericht wie die beiden Version laufen, da ich die bessere davon kaufe (Grafik ist mir egal und man soll das Spiel ja eh mit einem gamepad zocken heisst es, selbst am PC).


----------



## Darthbrezel (26. Oktober 2011)

Mit diesen Grafikkarten seid ihr auf der sicheren Seite und solltet Skyrim mit allen Details spielen können.

GeForce Mars II Dual GTX 580 3GB

solltet... heist im Endeffekt ja auch nur wieder .. sollte ... Die Artikel werden immer schlechter


----------



## daHool2k5 (26. Oktober 2011)

Meine steht gaaanz unten auf der Liste, aber immerhin ist sie drin xD. Sollte es wirklich für ultra auf halbwegs erträglichen Framerates reichen gönn ich meiner Grafikkarte sogar noch ein halbes Jährchen bevor sie dann aber wirklich nach immerhin 2,5 Jahren voller Spielspaß eingemottet wird. Ich bin ja immer noch der Meinung, dass die GTX 285 eine der Besten Grafikkarten war die jemals hergestellt wurde(auch wenn ihr Dx11 fehlt), aber leider holt die Zeit auch die Besten irgendwann mal ein.


----------



## MrCry3Angel (26. Oktober 2011)

@daHool2k5

Da gebe ich dir recht ! hab selbst eine 285 SSC von EVGA und bin noch immer hochzufrieden ^_^ 
bin echt mal gespannt wie es mit Skyrim läuft ?!" spiele selbst auf 1680x1050 müsste eigentlich auf ULTRA laufen , mfg. Cry3


----------



## DH (26. Oktober 2011)

Darthbrezel schrieb:


> Mit diesen Grafikkarten seid ihr auf der sicheren Seite und solltet Skyrim mit allen Details spielen können.
> 
> GeForce Mars II Dual GTX 580 3GB
> 
> solltet... heist im Endeffekt ja auch nur wieder .. sollte ... Die Artikel werden immer schlechter


Kannst du deine Kritik vielleicht vernünftig artikulieren? So, dass man verstehen kann, was du meinst?


----------



## gammelbude (26. Oktober 2011)

Mh, ist ja ganz nett zu wissen aber ohne Details über die CPU ist das schwer abzuschätzen wie man letztendlich spielen kann.


----------



## Shadow_Man (26. Oktober 2011)

Bessere Hardware ist bei einem Elder Scrolls Spiel eh nicht schlecht. Vor allem, wenn dann die ganzen Textur- und Grafimods aus der Community kommen


----------



## Raidernet (26. Oktober 2011)

Ich werde es auf Ultra spielen mit meiner GTX 570. Und ich wette sie wird noch nichtmal annähernd heiß werden bei Skyrim.


----------



## Darthbrezel (26. Oktober 2011)

DH schrieb:


> Kannst du deine Kritik vielleicht vernünftig artikulieren? So, dass man verstehen kann, was du meinst?



Du scheinst es nicht du blicken, aber auch du sollst nicht dumm sterben. Oben steht das mit folgenden Karten das Spiel auf Ultra laufen ,,sollte,, heist im Endeffekt auch keine Garantie hier sondern nur ein Anhaltspunkt. 

Tests , Benchmarks wurden anscheinend nicht gemacht, ergo ein für mich unnützer Beitrag weil manche User die vllt weniger ahnung haben sich trotzdem nicht sicher sein können obs nun mit gewüschter Grafik läuft oder nicht. 

Als bsp haben wir oben die Asus Mars 3gb, eine Karte für ca. 1200 Euronen, passt meiner meinung definitiv nicht in die Kategorie, sollte auf Ultra laufen, logisch das alle end Karten gelistet sind, aber ist eben daneben gegriffen.

Verstanden jez ? Wer Schreibfehler findet darf sie behalten.

Edit : wie auch oben erwähnt handelt es sich ja nur um schätzungen, die Anforderungen sind bekannt und meist jeder Spieler der auf so eine Grafik ,,Anspruch,, hat , sollte wissen was er im Gehäuse verbaut hat, so long ....


----------



## LostHero (26. Oktober 2011)

Fein fein, hab ne HD5850 1GB (oced) und zocke mit nem 1680x1050 16:10 Monitor. Damit dürfte den Ultra Settings also (anders als zu Zeiten von Oblivion bei mir xD) nichts mehr im Weg stehen.


----------



## TheGenius79III79 (26. Oktober 2011)

Meine alte 8800GT hält sich ja noch wacker


----------



## CyrionXS (26. Oktober 2011)

Hm, Wenn die Kritik auch blos noch Substanz hätte

Empfohlen sind:

Empfohlen:
Windows XP/7
Quad-Core CPU (AMD oder Intel)
4GB RAM
6GB Festplattenspeicher
DX kompatible Soundkarte
DX9 kompatible Grafikkarte mit 1GB RAM (GTX260/Radeon 4890 oder besser)

Also gehen wir mal davon aus, dass alles ab einer 4890 mit High spielbar ist.
Warum? weil "empfohlen" erfahrungsmäßig immer "high" und "flüssig" bedeutet.

Da aber nicht jeder (dich wohl eingeschlossen) die Leistung der einzelnen Grafikkarten Generationen und -Segmente in ihrer Leistung einschätzen kann, macht die Auflistung durchaus Sinn. (Geforce 450 stärker als Gtx 285? fragt sich so mancher unkundige Spieler)

Man kann Grob davon ausgehen, dass eine GTX 285 ca 10-20% über einer empfohlenen Ati 4890 liegt (siehe Benchmarks). Diese  liegt wiederum unter einer 4850X2 usw

d.h, da jede der aufgelisteten Karten mindestens 10% mehr Leistung als die Empfohlene, mit einer Kurve stark noch oben, aufbringt, sollten diese Karten mit einer entsprechenden Quadcore CPU auch die Ultra Stufe bereitstellen können.

-"Sollte", weil jetzt keine unbekannten Quantenmechanischen Effekte auftreten, die z.B. eine HD 5870 langsamer machen als eine HD4890.

-"Sollte", weil Anti Alias und Auflösung bei jedem anders eingestellt werden.
Ich spiele gerne auf 1920x1080 2xSSAA, jemand anders bevorzugt / kann nur in 1920x1200 und 4xMSAA spielen.

Man kann auch absichtlich kleinkariert meckern.

Die liste hat, sofern die offiziellen Empfehlungen Bethesdas stimmen..., ihre volle Existenzberechtigung. 
Ansonsten könnte man sogar jeden Benchmark ankreiden, da er bei jedem Hardware magazin anders ausfällt!
Es gibt eben keinen Anspruch auf 100% richtigkeit, darum... "sollte".

*Friedenspfeife ausgrab* ^^


----------



## DH (26. Oktober 2011)

Darthbrezel schrieb:


> Du scheinst es nicht du blicken, aber auch du sollst nicht dumm sterben. Oben steht das mit folgenden Karten das Spiel auf Ultra laufen ,,sollte,, heist im Endeffekt auch keine Garantie hier sondern nur ein Anhaltspunkt.


Dass keine Garantie besteht ist ja extra hervorgehoben.


Darthbrezel schrieb:


> Tests , Benchmarks wurden anscheinend nicht gemacht, ergo ein für mich unnützer Beitrag weil manche User die vllt weniger ahnung haben sich trotzdem nicht sicher sein können obs nun mit gewüschter Grafik läuft oder nicht.


In der Meldung steht doch, dass das Vermutungen sind, die allerdings aufgrund der offiziellen Systemanforderungen durchaus plausibel sind. "Sollte", weil wir keine endgültige Garantie bei all den Eventualitäten geben können.



Darthbrezel schrieb:


> Als bsp haben wir oben die Asus Mars 3gb, eine Karte für ca. 1200 Euronen, passt meiner meinung definitiv nicht in die Kategorie, sollte auf Ultra laufen, logisch das alle end Karten gelistet sind, aber ist eben daneben gegriffen.


Du entkräftigst dein Argument ja schon selbst. Nur weil es offensichtlich ist, muss man sie nicht weglassen. 



Darthbrezel schrieb:


> Edit : wie auch oben erwähnt handelt es sich ja nur um schätzungen, die Anforderungen sind bekannt und meist jeder Spieler der auf so eine Grafik ,,Anspruch,, hat , sollte wissen was er im Gehäuse verbaut hat, so long ....


Es sind auch Schätzungen für Mittel, niedrig und sehr niedrig auf den folgenden Seiten zu finden. Da weiß vielleicht nicht jeder Spieler, wo er liegt.

Ansonsten schließe ich mich CyrionXS an, der es schon gut auf den Punkt gebracht hat.


----------



## Possum (26. Oktober 2011)

jetzt hätte ich noch gerne ein paar screenshots von den low/mid/high einstellungen. muss wohl erst auf den release warten.


----------



## tobistyle (26. Oktober 2011)

Nur um nochmal sicher zu gehen. Mit ner GeForce Mars II Dual GTX 580 3GB läufts auf Ultra oder muss ich da Einbußen hinnehmen?


----------



## tobistyle (26. Oktober 2011)

tobistyle schrieb:


>



Was sindn das für hässliche Smileys hier?


----------



## springenderBusch (26. Oktober 2011)

Wer hat eigentlich gedacht daß das Spiel auf einem mindestens 2 oder 3 Jahre alten System nicht laufen sollte ? Keiner, oder doch?
Aber einen 4Kerner "empfehlen" und es wird für "Ultra" nicht reichen ? Das ist ein Witz bei dem bisher gezeigten Bildmaterial ! Vielleicht für irgendwelche Hyperkantenglättung mit exorbitanter Auflösung.
Ich habe einen X2 6000-3,25GB / GTS450-1024MB. Also für heutigen Stand der Technik absolut Lowcost. Der würde das Spiel ruckelfrei darstellen können, denn es ist ein Crossplattformkonsolenport welcher sich von seinem Vorgänger in technischer Sicht fast nicht unterscheiden wird/ kann. Und eine spezielle Anpassung an aktuelle PCTechnik wird es aus Kosten-/ Gewinngründen nicht geben.


----------



## Monstermic (26. Oktober 2011)

Die Entwickler haben nun übrigens gesagt, dass es keine oder kaum grafische Unterschiede zwischen der PC und der Konsolenversion geben soll. Also nix mit highres texturen für den PC. Das lässt die hohen Anforderungen schon in nem anderen Licht erscheinen.

quelle:

http://www.spieleradar.de/news/the-elder-scrolls-5-skyrim/0_14183_20489/pc-und-konsolenversion-grafisch-kaum-zu-unterscheiden.html


----------



## MrCry3Angel (26. Oktober 2011)

@Monstermic
Todd Howard hat schonn in diversen Videos und interviews bestätigt das die Pc-Version viel besser ausschaun würde ! und außerdem sind das reine Gerüchte die nicht stimmen mfg Cry3


----------



## Predator91 (26. Oktober 2011)

Skyrim soll ja auch DX11 unterstützen, also wird es schon einen Unterschied geben. Sei es die Weitsicht, Kantenglättung oder die besseren Effekte bei Schnee und Regen es wird besser sein als auf Konsolen. Außerdem sehen die Farben auf dem PC immer besser aus finde ich. Auf der Xbox 360 kommt mir immer alles etwas zu Hell vor und auf der PS3 zu dunkel.


----------



## MFBB (26. Oktober 2011)

Was dein Fernseher mit den Farben macht hat doch nichts mit den Spielen zu tun 

Völlig egal wie die Grafik aussieht.

Wichtiger wäre das die PC&Playstation Portierung anständig läuft ohne mit Buggs/Rucklern/Framerate drops etc verseucht zu sein.

Hoffentlich kriegen die das ausnahmsweise hin...denn eine der beiden Version will ich kaufen


----------



## rowoss (26. Oktober 2011)

hauptsach es wirkt nich wieder alles so generisch.


----------



## Monstermic (26. Oktober 2011)

Predator91 schrieb:


> Skyrim soll ja auch DX11 unterstützen, also wird es schon einen Unterschied geben. Sei es die Weitsicht, Kantenglättung oder die besseren Effekte bei Schnee und Regen es wird besser sein als auf Konsolen. Außerdem sehen die Farben auf dem PC immer besser aus finde ich. Auf der Xbox 360 kommt mir immer alles etwas zu Hell vor und auf der PS3 zu dunkel.



Nein, Skyrim soll kein DX 11 unterstützen. Es wurde explizit gesagt, dass Skyrim auf dem PC ein DX9 Spiel wird und lediglich performancegewinne über dx 11 rausgeholt werden.



			
				MrCry3Angel schrieb:
			
		

> @Monstermic
> Todd Howard hat schonn in diversen Videos und interviews bestätigt das die Pc-Version viel besser ausschaun würde ! und außerdem sind das reine Gerüchte die nicht stimmen mfg Cry3



wieso is das n gerücht? meine quelle isn twittereintrag von den entwicklern selbst, die werden wohl kaum sowas verzapfen, wenns nich stimmt. wurde schon häufig im vorfeld behauptet dass die PC version von irgendwelchen spielen besser aussieht und am ende warn die unterschiede lächerlich. das wär also nix neues.


----------



## con47 (26. Oktober 2011)

Und wie siehts mit der Radeon HD 6970 aus um auf Ultra spielen zu können?


----------



## TIEbreaker (26. Oktober 2011)

con47 schrieb:


> Und wie siehts mit der Radeon HD 6970 aus um auf Ultra spielen zu können?



Naja, die is wahrscheinlich aufgrund schlechter AMD-Verarbeitung durchgebrannt... folglich nicht auf der Liste


----------



## con47 (26. Oktober 2011)

TIEbreaker schrieb:


> Naja, die is wahrscheinlich aufgrund schlechter AMD-Verarbeitung durchgebrannt... folglich nicht auf der Liste


 
Das ist nicht sehr hilfreich.


----------



## Occulator (27. Oktober 2011)

rowoss schrieb:


> hauptsach es wirkt nich wieder alles so generisch.


 Ja .... genau oO
Lieber was Authentisches aus "der Zeit damals" gell?


----------



## Egersdorfer (28. Oktober 2011)

con47 schrieb:


> Und wie siehts mit der Radeon HD 6970 aus um auf Ultra spielen zu können?


 
Gut, Danke und selbst?

Dass Leute immer zu faul sind, sogar Sachen, die auf dem Silbertablet geliefert werden, auszuwerten. EINE Sekunde suchen (Strg+F) hätte die Frage beantwortet.

Hervorhebungen von mir:



> GeForce Mars II Dual GTX 580 3GB
> Radeon HD6990 4GB
> GeForce GTX 590 3GB
> Radeon HD6870X2 2GB
> ...


----------



## Morathi (29. Oktober 2011)

Wie sieht das denn mit einer Radeon 5850m 1GB aus? (Notebook-Variante) Tu mich da immer schwer, die einzuordnen. Vielen Dank im Voraus!


----------



## Kevger (30. Oktober 2011)

Das Spiel muss ja extrem gut programmiert sein, damit man es z.B mit einer 6600gt noch spielen kann


----------



## ScreamShooter123 (1. November 2011)

Was is mit der Geforce GT 440 1.5GB


----------



## andywild938 (5. November 2011)

Was ist den mit der Geforce GT 540M 2 GB?


----------



## ganderc (10. November 2011)

Das Leistungsspektrum der Grafikkarten für die Ultraeinstellung ist ja ziemlich gross. Ich hoffe es gibt irgendwann eine mega Ultra Einstellung, oder was auch immer die Steigerung von Ultra ist.


----------



## Schlontzi (10. November 2011)

naja, immerhin noch hoch. abwarten und tee trinken


----------



## stawacz (10. November 2011)

Morathi schrieb:


> Wie sieht das denn mit einer Radeon 5850m 1GB aus? (Notebook-Variante) Tu mich da immer schwer, die einzuordnen. Vielen Dank im Voraus!


 

Radeon HD5850 1GB

is dabei


hab die 6950 2gb,,,die party kann anfangen


----------

